
Russia warns it will see any incoming missile as nuclear - Jerry2
https://apnews.com/888e0816c6fa7f58b9ad4f1e97993643
======
techdragon
It’s not possible to know if it’s a nuke until it hits so it’s just obvious
that they would treat incoming ballistic missiles with unknown warheads as a
nuclear threat and retaliate appropriately.

